# 2009 DU edition Browning silver FS



## dlk_1000 (Apr 1, 2008)

For sale:

2009 Ducks Unlimited edition 3.5 in. Browning Silver, Max 4 HD camo, Dura-touch armor coating. New in box, never fired...

I am the Chairman of the Atwater, MN Ducks unlimited chapter and I was lucky enough to win this gun at our banquet last Friday. It is a beautiful gun but I already own a SX3 which is extremely similar and I would like to buy something else.

Link to forum with pictures:
http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=56269

below is the link to the Browning website, the one on the link is not the DU version but it gives you an idea of what the gun is all about... 
http://www.browning.com/products/cat...11&type_id=366

The Browning Silver Hunter, Waterfowler's Choice, is a limited edition Ducks Unlimited 12 gauge. These guns can only be found at DU banquets across the country and are the only Browning shotguns ever to be made in Max-4 camouflage.

12 gauge
3.5" chamber, 28" vent rib barrel
Exclusive DuraTouch finish technology
The ONLY Browning featuring MAX-4 camo
Adjustable composite stock
Black rubber recoil pad
Ducks Unlimited Logo on right side of receiver
Gun lock, three choke tubes (IC, M, F) and wrench included

First $1100.00 takes it!!!
It is a great buy for $1100.00 cash (No Tax)

I am located near Willmar, MN and would rather not ship but I would be willing to meet somewhere fairly close.

Thanks and good luck,
Derek Kragenbring


----------

